# I spy with my little eye....



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

We let milk weed grow on the sanctuary grounds to give the butter flies a place to lay their eggs and I was working in one of the tortoise enclosures I was lucky enough to see this beauty stretching its wings after emerging out of its chrysalis.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That is ONE BEAUTIFUL PICTURE, Robin!!

WELL DONE!!

Thank you so much for posting!! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a gorgeous picture!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> That is ONE BEAUTIFUL PICTURE, Robin!!
> 
> WELL DONE!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Shi I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> What a gorgeous picture!




Thanks Charis, I couldn't believe my luck at finding it.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What perfect timing - incredible detail!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That's an amazing shot Robin! You should set that aside for next year's photo contest  Colors are so sharp and vivid.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robin, that is a beautiful picture. Is it a Monarch?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Teri B- I had to run to the house for my camera and hope it was still there.

Dez- I'm glad you liked the photo. Good idea about next years contest


Lady Tarheel- Yep, your are right it is a Monarch.


Trees Grey- You are welcome. I thought it was too pretty not to share.

I'm glad you all enjoyed it.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Gorgeous! Isn't it amazing they come out of that tiny chrysalis and are this huge butterfly.


----------

